# Consulta sobre watts



## maxitenia (Abr 20, 2011)

A ver, tengo una pequeña inquietud, quizas sea una tontera pero bueh, no encontre nada que subsane la duda.
El wattaje de los parlantes es acumulativo o es el mismo para toda la cadena?
Explico lo que quiero preguntar... Tengo una potencia 200+200w y quiero hacer una caja de 4 parlantes de 10", los 4 parlantes deben ser de 200w o pueden ser 4 de 50w???


Gracias!
Maxi


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 20, 2011)

saludos Maxi.


Primero que todo hay que hablar corectamente, cuando de refieres a watts, estas hablando de la unidad de potencia, es decir la potencia es la magnitud y se mide en watts o vatios. esta mal decir wattaje. debe decir potencia.

Con respecto a tu pregunta, si tienes un amplificador que entrega 200+200W, debes colocarle cuando menos el doble de la potencia en parlantes, es decir 400 + 400W en parlantes.
Y en los parlantes las potencias se suman, pero debes tener en cuenta la impedancia del conjunto. p Ej: si tienes 2 parlantes de 8Ω y los colocas en paralelo la impedancia se reduce a la mitad, 4Ω. 
Si los colocas en serie la impedancia se suma o sea que te queda en 16Ω.

Y debes tener en cuenta, cuanta impedancia minima puede manejar tu ampli de potencia.

Saludos 

LM


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 20, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> si tienes un amplificador que entrega 200+200W, debes colocarle cuando menos el doble de la potencia en parlantes, es decir 400 + 400W en parlantes.


Me temo que no. En el punto 5 se habla de ello: http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/aguantedepotencia.htm



> se debe elegir un amplificador cuya potencia de salida esté por encima del aguante de potencia del altavoz. Esto se debe a que un amplificador sólo entrega la potencia especificada con señal senoidal, y entrega mucha menos potencia para una señal real con dinámica.


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 21, 2011)

Saludos

Los parlantes en su ficha tecnica traen 2 valores de potencia; la PICO y es aquella que puede soportar el parlante por periodos muy cortos de tiempos es decir en picos. Y la potencia Nominal que es la misma que puede manejar continuamente.
Por lo general si excedes el 60% de la potencia de pico al trabajar de manera continua puedes provocar el daño del parlante por disipacion excesiva de calor.
Yo tengo 2 Parlantes de 15" a 1000W, esto es potencia de pico, en la hoja de caracteristicas dice que aguanta maximo 600W, continuos. Los conecto a mi ampli que entrega 400W por canal y trabaja de maravillas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 21, 2011)

Libardo, todo lo que dices es cierto. Pero si se trata de "sacar mas jugo" a los altavoces, aún puedes aplicarle mas potencia, y todo esto es así porque el programa musical es muy dinámico.  



Libardo M dijo:


> Los parlantes en su ficha tecnica traen 2 valores de potencia


Conozco muchos que traen 3 variables de potencia: Pico, Programa y Media o RMS. 



Libardo M dijo:


> Por lo general si excedes el 60% de la potencia de pico al trabajar de manera continua puedes provocar el daño del parlante por disipacion excesiva de calor.


Ahí es donde está el detalle. Con un amplificador de la misma potencia que tus altavoces y reproduciendo un programa musical no podrás llegar a la potencia media.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 21, 2011)

Para empezar, hay que hablar correctamente, los 200w que entrega el ampli, con que carga los entrega ?
Luego, para un ampli de 200w continuos eficaces, si lo usas para escuchar mùsica en tu casa, con unos parlantes de sensibilidad promedio, los mismos pueden ser de 50 o 100w continuos eficaces, que estan muy bien. Nunca van a recibir mas de 15 o 20w continuos eficaces (salvo que quieras quedar sordo).
Sds.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 21, 2011)

maxitenia dijo:


> . . . Tengo una potencia 200+200w y quiero hacer una caja de 4 parlantes de 10", los 4 parlantes deben ser de 200w o pueden ser 4 de 50w? . . .



¿Y cual es la impedancia de salida del amplificador?, segun la impedancia puede hacer la mejor distribucion de los parlantes, teniendo en cuenta la relacion potencia e impedancia.


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 21, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Libardo, todo lo que dices es cierto. Pero si se trata de "sacar mas jugo" a los altavoces, aún puedes aplicarle mas potencia, y todo esto es así porque el programa musical es muy dinámico.
> 
> 
> Conozco muchos que traen 3 variables de potencia: Pico, Programa y Media o RMS.
> ...


 

Entiendo perfectamente lo que quieres decir de sacarle el jugo a los altavoces pero no me gusta exprimir demasiado el parlante por que como ya se menciono antes la musica tiene mucha dinamica, entonces no me gusta que cuando esta haga un pico, este este por fuera del pico maximo que soporta el parlante y termine dañandolo, por eso es que sobredimensiono un poco los parlantes.

Saludos.


----------



## maxitenia (Abr 25, 2011)

Gracias gente por sus respuestas y comentarios, creo que estuve mal en no poner la marca y modelo de la potencia, asi se tenia unas especificaciones mejores, la potenica es una Qsc Rmx 850. 
(aca un poco de especificaciones)

Lo que quiero hacer es una caja de 4 x 10", poniendo los dos pares en paralelo y luego en serie entre si, dando 8ohms. ¿se entendio? 
Pero tambien van a tener una conexion para ser stereo, cada par va a sonar por un canal diferente... (eso es pura conexion)

Lo que yo queria saber es si los parlantes tienen que ser de la misma potencia o mayores, y si es esta ultima, en cuanto mayor.


Gracias de nuevo gente!!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2011)

maxitenia dijo:


> ... la potenica es una Qsc Rmx 850. Lo que yo queria saber es si los parlantes tienen que ser de la misma potencia o mayores, y si es esta ultima, en cuanto mayor.



Que lo diga QSC entonces: http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/advanced_amp_selector.htm



> Which Amplifier Is Best For My Speakers?
> 
> To get the best sonic performance from your loudspeakers, QSC recommends that you power them with an amplifier that is rated for at least two times the loudspeaker's continuous power rating or equal to the loudspeaker's program power rating.


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 25, 2011)

maxitenia dijo:


> Tengo una potencia 200+200w y quiero hacer una caja de 4 parlantes de 10", los 4 parlantes deben ser de 200w o pueden ser 4 de 50w???
> 
> Gracias!
> Maxi



Si bota 200W en carga de 4 ohmios por canal en dos parlantes cada parlante estaria entregando 100W en mi caso recomendable trabajar un parlante al maximo ya que puede irse mas alla que aca pon unos de 200w o 300w mejor que supere su rango porque te puede hasta distorcionar y llegar a quemarse



Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Yo tengo 2 Parlantes de 15" a 1000W, esto es potencia de pico, en la hoja de caracteristicas dice que aguanta maximo 600W, continuos. Los conecto a mi ampli que entrega 400W por canal y trabaja de maravillas.



Entonces cada parlante estaria con una potencia de 200W lo malo que en la actualidad hay muchos parlantes que dicen trabajar con tantos vatios y no es verdad en realidad...

En mi opinion yo tenia 4 parlantes black widows de 18 pulg 750W se hacia trabajar este con un amplificador AudioPro 3000 de Yorkville en cargas de 2 ohmios el otro canal no tenia los transistores por eso solo un canal trabajaba solo con estos habastesia un gran local y despejado...

Cada parlante estaria trabajando 375W aproximados porque el amplificador por canal bota 1500W y trabajaba toda la noche... Sera bien trabajar asi estos parlantes

Que buenos tiempo eran ellos...

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2011)

Edu-D dijo:


> en mi caso ¿no? recomendable trabajar un parlante al maximo ya que puede irse mas alla que aca pon unos de 200w o 300w mejor que supere su rango porque te puede hasta distorcionar y llegar a quemarse


Ni que el programa musical tuviese Factor de Cresta cero (en realidad uno)... 

Ahora, si hablamos de potencia PMPO para altavoces; si, escógelos de mucha mas potencia que el amplificador.

Maxitenia, será mejor que especifiques realmente el modelo de altavoz que piensas usar. Así nos dejamos de suposiciones.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

pues yo tenia entendido que los altavoces tenian que ser mas o menos de 4 veces la potencia del ampli.
eje.
Amplificador de 800w /2Ω
puedo poner:
1 parlante de 3200w /2Ω (no creo que esto convenga, mucho menos que exista)
2 parlantes de 1600w /4Ω en paralelo
4 parlantes de 800w /8Ω en paralelo, la verdad yo le voy mas a esta por la mayor distribucion de audio, y aparte saber que no pongo en peligro los parlantes
SALUDOS!!!
PD: espero no haber confundido, si confundi o no me explico, digan en que y lo explico, mis ejemplos no son muy entendibles que digamos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2011)

Estás fumando algo raro o esos son watts PMPO....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 25, 2011)

amm pues deacuerdo al circuito son watts rms :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## Edu-D (Abr 25, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ni que el programa musical tuviese Factor de Cresta cero...
> 
> Ahora, si hablamos de potencia PMPO para altavoces; si, escógelos de mucha mas potencia que el amplificador.
> 
> Maxitenia, será mejor que especifiques realmente el modelo de altavoz que piensas usar. Así nos dejamos de suposiciones.



Pos yo solo opine en mi caso preferiria que tenga un poco de mas potencia ya que uno nunca sabe... Pero bueno aya tu


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2011)

Edu-D dijo:


> Pos yo solo opine en mi caso preferiria que tenga un poco de mas potencia ya que uno nunca sabe... Pero bueno aya tu


Ok, lo entiendo. No siempre es necesario colocar "mas potencia" en amplificador que en altavoces. Yo lo comento porque es erróneo creer que mas potencia en el amplificador puede dañar el altavoz; claro, siempre y cuando las especificaciones de potencia sean reales, y no se llegue a recorte de señal (_clipping_).

Yo tengo poco mas de un año usando "mas potencia" (el doble) en amplificador que en altavoces y hasta el momento no he dañado el primero, siempre que no reproduzca un tono sinusoidal. 

Si quieren chequean en mi perfil, el álbum de sonido tengo algunas imágenes.


PD: por cierto, hay que revisar las especificaciones de ése altavoz de 3.200 W, puede que estén adulteradas.


----------



## maxitenia (Abr 26, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Ni que el programa musical tuviese Factor de Cresta cero (en realidad uno)...
> 
> Ahora, si hablamos de potencia PMPO para altavoces; si, escógelos de mucha mas potencia que el amplificador.
> 
> Maxitenia, será mejor que especifiques realmente el modelo de altavoz que piensas usar. Así nos dejamos de suposiciones.



Tenia pensado poner 4 parlantes de 10" celestion para bajo (porque lo que voy a hacer es un equipo de para bajo.


Pero a todo esto todavia no se si los watt de los parlantes se suman, se dividen... 
Porque no se si poner 4 parlantes de 200w o 4 de 100w o 4 de 50w.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2011)

Los Watts se *suman* al conectar parlantes en serie , o en paralelo o en serie paralelo para que suenen juntos , el tema es que si los ponés en paralelo , el amplificador podría (o podría quemarse) dar el doble de la potencia ¿capishe?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 26, 2011)

osea que si los pones en paralelo, y no los pones con los ohm bien manejados, se puede quemar el amplificador, y en serie se pierden bajos, pero no hay riesgo de que se queme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2011)

No creo que en serie se pierdan bajos , pero al aumentar la impedancia (se suma la de ambos parlantes) entonces el equipo entrega menos potencia.

*Aclaración sobre el tema Potencia Amplificador Vs. Potencia Parlante*

La cuestión es así de sencilla :

1) - La potencia que el parlante soporte debe ser mayor a la potencia ejecutada , sinó se rompe.

2) - Se recomienda utilizar un amplificador de potencia superior a la que se necesite , para no sobre-exigirlo , para disminuir distorsiones , etc.

Entonces para el caso de uso doméstico , la potencia a utilizar será de aproximadamente 30+30 Wrms , un amplificador de entre 60+60 o 100+100 Wrms estaría bien. Y los parlantes deberían ser de al menos 50+50 Wrms.

Ok , ahora supongamos que tengo una fiesta y armo el equipo en el patio y vienen 40 personas . Ahí mejor sería el equipo de 100+100 Wrms , ya que el de 60+60 Wrms estaría bastante justito. Pero entonces ahí los parlantes deberían ser para unos 150 Wrms.

Ésto explica el porqué algunos sostienen que los parlantes más y otros sostienen que el amplificador más . . . y ambos tienen razón 

Saludos !


----------



## maxitenia (Abr 27, 2011)

Oka!!!!! los watt se suman!

quiero hacer una caja de 4 parlantes, entonces por lo que me dijeron, los 4 tendrian que sumar mas de 200w, algo como ... 60w por cada parlante. La impedancia va a ser de 8ohms dos pares en paralelo y en serie entre si... 
algo asi.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2011)

Si , los Watts se suman , pero no sumes los de los tweeters porque entrarías en una trampa .

Alguna vez armé tres grupos en serie , de tres parlantes en paralelo cada uno y también queda de 8 Ω al igual que el tuyo . Pero multiplicando por 9 .

Saludos !


----------



## carlos zamora (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola Maxi, está bien el arreglo de parlantes, paralelo serie, lo malo es que querés hacer una sola caja, no??, eso quiere decir que vas a desperdiciar un canal de la potencia de 200 + 200, lo mejor es que te hagas 2 cajas con parlantes de 12", en Argentina hay muy buenos fabricantes de parlantes, Leea es una, los ubicás en serie a cada una de ellas, te conseguís unos buenos twiters, les hacés unas redes divisorias, y listo el pollo, la potencia va a tirar menos, pero en compensación vas a ganar una nitidez en el sonido, que vas a quedar de boca abierta, y recordá, volumen no es documento!!!------>)o- 
Saludos botija...


----------



## maxitenia (Abr 27, 2011)

No no, voy a hacer dos cajas de 4x10, sin twitters ni bocinas, porque es para amplificar el bajo 
Y ecualizar los canales por separado... pero eso es aparte 


Edit: 
Actualizo el diagrama de la conexion de parlantes, porque no voy a poder costear los 8 parlantes al mismo tiempo para hacer las dos cajas, compro 4 y los otros 4 otro dia 
Y para no desperdiciar los canales de la potencia pense en algo asi, con un switch divisor para poner la caja en mono o stereo.
Diganme si esta bien o cambiarian algo.





Saludos!


----------



## carlos zamora (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola Maxi, lo mejor para no complicarte la vida, es que le pongas a la caja, 2 pares de borneras, las típicas que vienen en las potencias, un par para cada rama, cuando la vayas a usar en mono, las puenteás, rojo con negro, ahí te queda la caja en 16 homios,y los otros dos que quedan libres, que vayan a uno de los canales de la potencia, cuando te decidas armar la otra caja, sacás una de las borneras y se la ponés a la otra, las llaves switch, se calientan de nada cuando son exigidas a elevadas potencias y se derriten, a no ser que le pongas unas de las power, que son difíciles de encontrar, y caras. Espero que te haya servido el aporte, abrazo..


----------



## Pelelalo (May 21, 2011)

Entiendo que el tema es de hace 3 semanas, pero documentandome por el foro me he topado con este tema que trata una duda de esas existenciales.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La cuestión es así de sencilla :
> 
> 1) - La potencia que el parlante soporte debe ser mayor a la potencia ejecutada , sinó se rompe.
> 
> 2) - Se recomienda utilizar un amplificador de potencia superior a la que se necesite , para no sobre-exigirlo , para disminuir distorsiones , etc.



He aquí el tema. Hay dos corrientes por lo que leo:

1. Los que ponen más potencia en el amplificador para (como bien dice DOsmetros) disminuir distorsiones y cuidar el ampli.

2. Los que diseñan con mayor potencia los altavoces (dejemos de lado si el fabricante infla los watts o no) para cuidar los altavoces.

Desde mi punto de vista está bien la primera opción, pero yo me pregunto: ¿cómo se que no me estoy pasando con la potencia que le suministro al altavoz? ¿Sólo con el oido?

Por favor aclarenme esta cuestión, que quiero irme a la cama feliz.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> ....He aquí el tema. Hay dos corrientes por lo que leo:
> 
> 1. Los que ponen más potencia en el amplificador para (como bien dice DOsmetros) disminuir distorsiones y cuidar el ampli.....





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...*Aclaración sobre el tema Potencia Amplificador Vs. Potencia Parlante*
> 
> La cuestión es así de sencilla :
> 
> 1) - La potencia que el parlante soporte debe ser mayor a la potencia *ejecutada* , sinó se rompe.....



El amplificador puede ser de mayor potencia que el parlante, siempre que no subas el volumen a una potencia que pueda dañar al parlante.


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2011)

Según mi criterio:
Si ya tengo cosas las uso; amplificadores de mas potencia que el altavoz o lo que sea.
Si lo tengo que comprar y gastaría el dinero preferentemente en unas cajas acústicas de calidad, claro, sin llevar un desfase absurdo con el ampli.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Según mi criterio:
> Si ya tengo cosas las uso; amplificadores de mas potencia que el altavoz o lo que sea.
> Si lo tengo que comprar y gastaría el dinero preferentemente en unas cajas acústicas de calidad, claro, sin llevar un desfase absurdo con el ampli.



Y sería un muy buen criterio.
Dijo Fogonazo (Poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo):
_*"Un excelente amplificador con unas malas cajas sonará MAL, unas excelentes cajas con un amplificador de media calidad sonará BIEN"* _


----------



## Pelelalo (May 22, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El amplificador puede ser de mayor potencia que el parlante, siempre que no subas el volumen a una potencia que pueda dañar al parlante.



Y como sabes el rango que debes manejar??? ¿Cómo sabes que el volumen que manejas no dañará el parlante?


----------



## electromecanico (May 22, 2011)

mediante tu buen oido, pero...muchas veces te das cuenta tarde mas en una fiesta


----------



## Pelelalo (May 22, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> mediante tu buen oido, pero...muchas veces te das cuenta tarde mas en una fiesta



Ese es el tema en cuestión. Recomendar mayor potencia para un amplificador que para los altavoces tiene su peligro, y como bien dices, en una fiesta o a la hora de prestar tu equipo, la cosa se puede complicar.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 22, 2011)

Pelalo, ¿sabes cual es el RMS de un programa musical actual? Si lo sabes, entiendes por donde van los tiros; si no, cuando sepas esto, podrás ver las cosas de una manera diferente.


----------



## electromecanico (May 22, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Pelalo, ¿sabes cual es el RMS de un programa musical actual? Si lo sabes, entiendes por donde van los tiros; si no, cuando sepas esto, podrás ver las cosas de una manera diferente.


estamos para ayudar no para dar acertijos??????


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 22, 2011)

No, no es un acertijo. Eso es incentivar a la búsqueda. 

Electromecanico, supieras que: había escrito unos 3 párrafos, explicando esto mas o menos. Pero al releer varias veces me di cuenta que estaba hablando casi mas de los mismo que en la página anterior de este tema, y de algunos meses para acá. Estoy tratando de no hacerme tan repetitivo en el foro.

Hay mas que estos enlaces, pero es solo por citar algunos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/#post121006
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/297290/ _

Complementario: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ha-pasado-rango-dinamico-musica-28056/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No, no es un acertijo. Eso es incentivar a la búsqueda.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 23, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No, no es un acertijo. Eso es incentivar a la búsqueda.
> 
> Electromecanico, supieras que: había escrito unos 3 párrafos, explicando esto mas o menos. Pero al releer varias veces me di cuenta que estaba hablando casi mas de los mismo que en la página anterior de este tema, y de algunos meses para acá. Estoy tratando de no hacerme tan repetitivo en el foro.
> 
> ...




Perfecto POST. 

Ahora yo entender. Tu ser buen profesor.

PD: No hay problema por referenciar otros post. Que quede también dicho que me lleve más de 2 horas hasta poner esos posts. Por lo que parece no dí con el tema correcto.
Gracias mi querido apañero.


----------



## maxitenia (Ene 4, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder y debatir en este post, hace mucho que hice las consultas y tambien hace mucho hice los bafles jajajaja
Me decidi en hacer dos cajas de 4x10 y trabajar cada caja en 8ohms con parlantes de 100w cada uno (segun decia la caja ), los parlantes son marca Jahro, no me alcanzo para comprar los celestion :S.
Bueno usando el WinISD Pro, calcule el litraje para las cajas, que las hice pensando en dos cajas en una (para evitar ruidos) osea, cada caja esta dividia  a la mitad quedando dos parlantes separados de los otros dos. (vease como el diafragma en el cuerpo humano).

Me costo mucho encontrar las especificaciones de los parlantes :S pero despues de mucho buscar di con ellas.
Si alguno las necesita aca las dejo 

Revc (ohms)	7,0
Fo (Hz)		63,2456
Zo (ohms)	29,7337
Sd (m2)		0,035
BL (Tm)		10,6478
no (%)		0,6028
SPLo (dB)	89,82
Qms		3,398
Qes		1,0463
Qts		0,8
Vas (lts)	25,7823
Cms (uM/N)	148,4968
Mms (grs)	42,6445
Mmd (grs)	38,8849


Sin mas que decir me despido eternamente agradecidos con ustedes!!
Gracias!
Maxi


----------

